# Nota Bene 8.0 is out



## crhoades (May 5, 2006)

http://www.notabene.com

the Lingua Workstation combines a Word Processor, a Bibliographic Database and a Text Search/Retrieval system that allows you to type in Greek and RtoL Hebrew. It allows for outlining as well as on the fly changing of Citation formats and styles (Turabian, MLA, Chicago etc.). This is a powerful research and writing tool worth checking out for people seminary bound or doctoral work bound...

[Edited on 5-5-2006 by crhoades]


----------



## NaphtaliPress (May 5, 2006)

Chris,
Do you know if it uses postscript fonts or can use them or if it is bound to TTF fonts? Maybe opentype?


----------



## crhoades (May 5, 2006)

Not sure, I can check for you. What was the purpose of your question - so I can see if there is a work around for you...


----------



## NaphtaliPress (May 5, 2006)

It may not be an issue, but I normally reset all fonts to postscript or the newer Opentype when professionally typesetting for book publishing. In the past Truetype was a problem, though I am not sure that is ture anymore.

[Edited on 5-5-2006 by NaphtaliPress]


----------



## R. Scott Clark (May 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by crhoades_
> http://www.notabene.com
> 
> the Lingua Workstation combines a Word Processor, a Bibliographic Database and a Text Search/Retrieval system that allows you to type in Greek and RtoL Hebrew. It allows for outlining as well as on the fly changing of Citation formats and styles (Turabian, MLA, Chicago etc.). This is a powerful research and writing tool worth checking out for people seminary bound or doctoral work bound...
> ...



I used an earlier version of NB. Though I was enthused about the bibliography program, the word processing software was difficult to use. 

Have they made the WP easier to use?

I went back to Word and got ENDNOTE for bibliographies and footnotes.

I recommend it. 

For bibliographies, StyleEase is much less expensive and also useful.

Cheers,

rsc


----------



## bened (May 5, 2006)

[/quote]

I used an earlier version of NB. Though I was enthused about the bibliography program, the word processing software was difficult to use. 

Have they made the WP easier to use?

I went back to Word and got ENDNOTE for bibliographies and footnotes.

I recommend it. 

For bibliographies, StyleEase is much less expensive and also useful.

Cheers,

rsc [/quote]

That was my experience as well when finishing up my dmin. My seminary required a few slight variations of Turabian that my 7.0 copy couldn't do effectively for my project report (dmin=dissertation). Was able to write quite a few seminar papers on it, nonetheless. 

I remember the tech person (who was very kind and helpful) telling me that they were working on an upgrade then but it couldn't do what I needed it to (when I needed it most). By that I mean, it wouldn't auto format my page #s the way I needed. But the deal breaker was its inablility to autoformat internet and software refs according to turabian. I had to hand do them. And sense word was easier to work with sans the auto biblio features, etc., I ended up banging it out on word (wish I would've known wp better, supposed to be better for academic writing than word), but did do my biblio on nb 7 w/help from bookwhere. (That's an awesome program). 

I've used 5.5 through 7 and it can be a great program and tech support folks are personable. It can be stiff and quirky (crash easy), but is powerful. Just make sure it can incorporate _all_ the types of biblio refs that you'll use. Anything outside of a book, magazine, or journal article I had to do by hand, which kinda defeats the purpose. 

But it'd be just my "luck" (notice the quotes!) that the new version prolly handles all my issues. I'd still give that new version a shot if I had to do more acadmic writing or for publishing, etc. 

The other programs sound good, too.


----------

